# New to the high protein diet-check out my diet- Any recs?



## Beth1 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi everyone. i'm a 26yr old female ready to lose BF & get some cuts. I weigh 175 pounds & i'm 5'6 in. My BF is prob around 30% now(not good). I am ready to commit to a high protein diet. Here's an example of my new diet; any recs?  I am targeting 185 g protein/61g fat/1800 cal/139g carbs. I just started this eating routine.  I am doing around 45 min. of cardio 3-4 days a week & some weight training (heavy weights).

7:30 am: 4oz Turkey Meat, 1/4 c red beans, 1/4 c 2% cheese
10:45 am: 1 scoop protein powder, apple, handfull of dry peanuts
1:30: 4oz Chicken, 3oz sweet potato, 1/4 2% cheese
4:15 pm: 1 scoop protein powder, a cup strawberries, handfull of peanuts
7:15 pm: 4oz chicken, 3oz sweet potato, 1/4 2% cheese
10:15 pm: 1 scoop protein, apple, 2tbsp heavy cream

I have an office job; I need to eat dry "non-smelly" foods for my 2nd & 4th meal.

If anyone has any recs it would help. Thanx!!!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2006)

Beth1 welcome to IM! 

post your diet in the diet/nutrition forum.


----------



## MyK (Mar 28, 2006)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## TBAR (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Trouble (Apr 3, 2006)

How about posting your diet and request for suggestions in the diet section?  

Also you might want to start a training log so that we can look over your training program and provide feedback.

Think about developing a redined set of short term and long term goals for your body composition shift.


----------



## Beth1 (Apr 3, 2006)

I posted my diet in the diet forum a while ago. I rcvd great recs, especially from Jodi. I journal everything that enters my mouth. I have found this site to be very helpful & the recs are great.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 4, 2006)

Good!  Jodi is a great resource.  She knows quite a bit about training too. From the look of your sample diet, listed above, you might consider tailoring the fat sources you're using to more efficiently promote fat loss

You mention lifting using "heavy" resistance. Why not consider starting up a training log, so that we can view details of your current workout, and perhaps supply you with helpful tips and pointers?

If you've already started a training log, great!  You're ahead of the curve...


----------



## Beth1 (Apr 4, 2006)

I agree, the fats I eat arent the best. Right now the fats I eat are, Organic pn butter, udos caps, olive oil, 2% cheese. I really want to cut the cheese out, but im hooked on brown rice, veggies, chicken and cheese.
I usually go to the gym every other day or two days take a break, etc. I usually focus on one mucle group and do 15 minutes of abs & some cardio after. I think(know) heavy weight training for me is light for most people on this site. If I do back I'll do the machine for upper, i'll "row", do lower & the sides. As of now I struggle on my chest routine, sometimes I feel pain by my arm pits & I know thats not good. I use cables and dumbells. I'm never sure if i'm at the gym to much or to little. I prob go 4-5 times  per week for one & a half hours.

I admire people who have dedication and love the advise given on IM.  Right now my progress is not as fast as I would like. How do you feel about 40%pro/30%fat/30%carbs?


----------

